# Mask wearing exemption Cards bought online



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Did you know you can buy mask wearing exemption cards online... lanyards and badges & buttons?

I had no idea... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=covid+exemption+lanyard&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

I strongly feel that if someone really has a genuine disability then it should be only a health professional who can supply an exemption certificate ... or is that just me, what do you think ?

What's more concerning as well I think, is the badges that declare that the wearer has _had_ the vaccination...


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 16, 2021)

*slaps forehead*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 16, 2021)

It’s like the fake service dogs and the fake service dog ID’s.  I really hate fake service dogs owners And some of them don’t even train their dogs at all.


----------



## Lee (Jan 16, 2021)

Totally surprised that Amazon has not been called to the principal's office over this. Unbelievable.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Lee said:


> Totally surprised that Amazon has not been called to the principal's office over this. Unbelievable.


precisely what I was thinking... and after I showed this to my daughter a little while ago, she told me that when she was in a frozen food supermarket the other day the customers in line were asking why one person had no mask on, and a lanyard with this exception  card was almost shoved down their throats...


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

Disgraceful.....I thought you would at least need a doctors letter or certificate .....


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It’s like the fake service dogs and the fake service dog ID’s.  I really hate fake service dogs owners And some of them don’t even train their dogs at all.


More and more places, airlines included, are cracking down hard on "service animals."  That really bugged me, too.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

I would think that someone with a "mask exception" should at least be required to wear a face shield.  Those don't affect one's ability to breathe.  
People who claim exceptions to which they're not entitled, whether handicap parking placards, mask exceptions, or false vaccination cards, are despicable.  I wouldn't knowingly be involved in any level relationship with someone who did that.


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I would think that someone with a "mask exception" should at least be required to wear a face shield.  Those don't affect one's ability to breathe.
> People who claim exceptions to which they're not entitled, whether handicap parking placards, mask exceptions, or false vaccination cards, are despicable.  I wouldn't knowingly be involved in any level relationship with someone who did that.


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lee said:


> Totally surprised that Amazon has not been called to the principal's office over this. Unbelievable.


Amazon's defense would probably be, "We sell them for legitimate purposes.  It's not our fault they're used fraudulently."


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

Lee said:


> Totally surprised that Amazon has not been called to the principal's office over this. Unbelievable.


they will sell anything and do not monitor the third party sellers almost at all until there is a big PR snafu .... not worried about complaints just do not want average person to know how they operate.


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2021)

I've never seen anyone in any store here without a mask; it's required.  I doubt those "exemption" items would work here.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

charry said:


> Disgraceful.....I thought you would at least need a doctors letter or certificate .....


Not sure how it would work in your area but here in the states .... if you try to can find a "dr" who will sign off on many items.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 16, 2021)

Lee said:


> Totally surprised that Amazon has not been called to the principal's office over this. Unbelievable.


That's the problem when companies become too big.

Companies such as Amazon, Google, Facebook, just to mention a few, should be split-up.

Would love nothing more than to see them knocked down a few pegs.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've never seen anyone in any store here without a mask; it's required.  I doubt those "exemption" items would work here.


depends on your state / local  in my state there are exceptions........... but it is such a hassle since the part time person at the door has no idea ........a badge etc that looked official would fool many........most who always seem to be people who drew the short straw of what are you working on today....

In my state they also have a requirement of only 25-50% capacity but again the kid at door playing on his phone........ is not counting or subtracting as people leave either....... 

these are feel good measures to pretend something is done.


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Did you know you can buy mask wearing exemption cards online... lanyards and badges & buttons?
> 
> I had no idea...
> 
> ...


And how is the person who can't wear a mask supposed to see their doctor to discuss this in the first place? I don't know about the U.K. but where I live in the U.S. you can't get into a hospital or doctor's or dentist's anymore without a mask.

I think all of you who can wear masks should be grateful that you can and maybe a little kinder to those of us who have medical issues that prohibit mask wearing.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> I've never seen anyone in any store here without a mask; it's required.  I doubt those "exemption" items would work here.


Agreed.  Store employees and patrons are quite vocal when someone lets their mask drop.


----------



## charry (Jan 16, 2021)

Jeni said:


> Not sure how it would work in your area but here in the states .... if you try to can find a "dr" who will sign off on many items.


Surely if you have an allergy or have anxiety attacks , he has to sign you off........
As you can’t Possibly wear a mask  Jeni


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

charry said:


> Surely if you have an allergy or have anxiety attacks , he has to sign you off........
> As you can’t Possibly wear a mask  Jeni


yes, people have real reasons .....
What i was trying to relate is if you know the place  .... many will sign off using whatever excuse just because you want it.....seen it done with parking passes and even one or two cases of 'disability"


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Again - people with mask issues can wear face shields.  They're clear and don't restrict breathing.  If I had asthma or other breathing difficulty that's what I'd choose.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Again - people with mask issues can wear face shields.  They're clear and don't restrict breathing.  If I had asthma or other breathing difficulty that's what I'd choose.


Again good solution not always allowed everywhere .......my state says cloth mask covering mouth and nose .........has a tiny  tiny * on most signs saying there are some exceptions 
please read this publication  (  XYZ) with huge site to navigate ....... not done by many


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

chic said:


> And how is the person who can't wear a mask supposed to see their doctor to discuss this in the first place? I don't know about the U.K. but where I live in the U.S. you can't get into a hospital or doctor's or dentist's anymore without a mask.
> 
> I think all of you who can wear masks should be grateful that you can and maybe a little kinder to those of us who have medical issues that prohibit mask wearing.


Chic, no-one is being unkind to people who genuinely cannot wear a mask for medical reasons ( and that's you I know) ... but  because it's very rare...  then their primary doctor will know about it , and then _they_ should be the ones who  give official notification of their patients inability to wear a mask.. in the form of a letter in writing, or application made as one does with a disabled sticker for a car.. 

The problem here is people who just put other people's lives at risk, because they don't care for their own, through sheer stupidity.. or laziness, or just downright foolishness.. and are using these badges et al to fool people into thinking they're safe around them


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

chic said:


> And how is the person who can't wear a mask supposed to see their doctor to discuss this in the first place? I don't know about the U.K. but where I live in the U.S. you can't get into a hospital or doctor's or dentist's anymore without a mask.
> 
> I think all of you who can wear masks should be grateful that you can and maybe a little kinder to those of us who have medical issues that prohibit mask wearing.


But you _can _wear a shield, right? And presumably you do.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

Jeni said:


> depends on your state / local  in my state there are exceptions........... but it is such a hassle since the part time person at the door has no idea ........a badge etc that looked official would fool many........most who always seem to be people who drew the short straw of what are you working on today....
> 
> In my state they also have a requirement of only 25-50% capacity but again the kid at door playing on his phone........ is not counting or subtracting as people leave either.......
> 
> these are feel good measures to pretend something is done.


Precisely, all of the above happens here .

Masks required in all indoor areas including public transport.. gyms, supermarkets.. etc.. security are supposed to ensure they're worn unless there's a medical reason why they're not..


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Precisely, all of the above happens here .
> 
> Masks required in all indoor areas including public transport.. gyms, supermarkets.. etc.. security are supposed to ensure they're worn unless there's a medical reason why they're not..


Security or store personnel  ARE  not a medical trained  person ....
to decide if whatever condition you say  actually meets the exception criteria ( depending on local rules etc) .......

I would not tell my health history to a door greeter.....

So many just limit if they go out ........and then wear a mask for shortest time possible if they must go in...........
yes ........ some people are getting tired of their health being compromised because not only do the need to discuss with (often here) minimum wage teen at door
Or to  the nosy SELF appointed mask police that are FB Doctors telling someone..........." that condition doesn't sound so bad ........ you are just an a** hole that does not WANT to wear a mask "

Direct quote ......Overheard this YESTERDAY.......   
and then  some people seem confused by the divide and everyone not on the " we are in this together " party


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

NO they're not medical personel, what they are tho as part of their duties  , are people who are there to uphold the rules of the store/mall/public transport/ gym/indoor area where there is a no mask no service rule unless medially unfit, and can be shown proof  to be so... this is their job here,  and many are not challenging anyone who comes in without wearing protection... therefore not carrying out their job


----------



## Jeni (Jan 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> NO they're not medical personel, what they are tho as part of their duties  , are people who are there to uphold the rules of the store/mall/public transport/ gym/indoor area where there is a no mask no service rule unless medially unfit, and can be shown proof  to be so... this is their job here,  and many are not challenging anyone who comes in without wearing protection... therefore not carrying out their job


Exactly ,that is what we have come to....
 it puts anyone in this position  between a rock and a hard place................... but like many of the general public some ignore some take it as a personal mission to re-educate.


----------

